# Citizen Ny2300 Vs Seiko Skx009



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello all just after a bit of advice on these 2 watches. Have seen the Citizen for Â£70 and the Seiko for around Â£120-130, is the much difference considering the substantial difference in price. Swaying towards the Promaster at Â£70. Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In terms of quality & reliability they are on par, however the Citizen`s Miyota movement is handwindable whereas the Seiko isn`t, both have excellent lume.

Even ignoring the price difference I still prefer the Citizen, I`ve owned a SKX007 (basically the same as the 009 but with a black dial & bezel) butI didn`t like the crown guard, others love it.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

seiko is a chunky watch and i did the same as mach and flipped my seiko for another diver.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

and don't forget, the 2300 is midsized at about 38mm. I just sent mine to a friend to have it checked over. The 2300s tend to be ignored, I suspect due to its size. The SKXs are larger at around 43mm or so and have an almost iconic reputation for the Seiko modern contemporary classic diver. That said, I still would choose the Citizen midsized 2300. It is well built and easy to read.


----------



## ap71 (Sep 8, 2009)

cheers gents citizen looks favourite but being tempted by an Aqua Lung Pro now also.....may have to be both as great prices.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

personally i think the seiko is by far the more versatile.....can be easily modified, and size wise is just right


----------



## Star (Aug 16, 2009)

actually i prefer to Citizen , i dont know it is good name or some other reason .

But my first good watch is Citizen .

That is my boss `s first gift for me .

I never forget him...still now we are good friends.

Luck to know him ..

Cheers


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> personally i think the seiko is by far the more versatile.....can be easily modified, and size wise is just right


Kinda moot about size being just right...I have smallish wrists of 6.5 inches and wear both sizes from 33 (Omega vintage quartz) to Casio AMW 45mm wide. Depends on my mood at the time ! haha.

Yes, the Seikos are great for modding as that is the trend now for many and fun to do/wear. I have a modded 6309....


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I love the 007/009 I think the case is really well designed and a deserved icon of the dive watch world.

The crown guard is outstanding in my eyes.


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

The Citizen is a great watch, but I'd still go with the Seiko if only because it's an ISO certified diver. Not to say that one cannot safely take a NY2300 scuba diving. My point is that the 009 was manufactured to be a diver's watch, while the Citizen is basically an over-engineered sports watch (thus the lack of the words "diver's" or "scuba" on the dial.) Some would prefer the Citizen though as the Miyota movement that powers it is hand-windable (though not hacking.)You really can't go wrong with either one, both are outstanding examples of affordable, robust and reliable Japanese automatic watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sjb said:


> I love the 007/009 I think the case is really well designed and a deserved icon of the dive watch world.
> 
> The crown guard is outstanding in my eyes.


The crown guard is the main reason I sold my 007 :yucky:


----------

